# Backup schedule, server 2008 standard



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

I am trying to backup to a network folder.. 

I installed windows backup
go backup full server (next)
Once a day (8pm) (next)

Says I have no disks attached because I only have 1 drive and its for application data..

I wanted to backup to \\backups\ on the network

I was able to do this on another server although it had 5 hard drives, do I need to attach a USB just to get to the next step?? or is there another way


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

If it's like Vista and Win 7, the Full backup cannot be done to a Network share, it must be a hard drive that is physically connected to the system. I believe it's set this way due to the size of a full backup. A 50 GB backup over a 100 Mb network would completely tie up the network for at least 90 minutes. Not good for a server to do that.
A good USB drive is roughly twice as fast, an internal drive 5-10 times as fast, and won't tie up the network.

Files and Folders backup can be done to a Network share, these are usually much smaller.

The full backup only needs to be done once in a while, after major changes to the system. Keep in mind this backs up everything, even if it hasn't changed. No sense backing up the entire OS when it hasn't changed.


----------



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a 2008 r2 Enterprise machine backing up over the network, I clocked an uncompressed file at over 185Mb/s (1Gbit nic). The server in question backs up around 30-50gb and would be finished overnight in under an hour.. I am just wondering why my enterprise machine can do it but not my standard..... Right now my machines that backup 250gb I use USB drives and take them home but I want to backup my smaller machines over the network.

Are the backup programs identical?


----------



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

It allows me to backup ONCE but not using daily, could I override this using command line?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Being able to Schedule a backup to a network share is new in Server 2008 R2:
[WEBQUOTE="http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd979562%28WS.10%29.aspx"]As a new functionality in Windows Server 2008 R2, you can create backups with the Schedule Backup Wizard and the Backup Once Wizard that you can use to perform system state or bare metal recoveries. *Other new functionality includes the ability to store scheduled backups on a remote shared folder*, to back up specific files and folders rather than full volumes, and the ability to exclude files based on location and file type.[/WEBQUOTE]
So it looks like the 2008 Standard doesn't support that as a scheduled backup.

I was wrong earlier, Win 7 Ultimate does allow a Complete PC backup to a network share, Vista does not. So looks like MS is adding that functionality. Makes sense with Gbit Ethernet and Network Storage becoming more common.
With GBit ethernet, you should get a sustained max transfer rate of about 80-100 MBytes/sec, so transferring a 50,000 MB file should only take 10 minutes if nothing else is using the network. That's for transferring an existing file; the time to create the backup would be added to that.

Windows 2008 Backup and Recovery
Be sure to check out the Step-by-step guides

You can use the *Wbadmin start backup* command to do a backup to a network share
Wbadmin Command Line Reference

This will overwrite the existing backup so if the task fails you'd have no backup, so you might want to schedule two tasks to run on alternate days to two different locations. If a backup fails, the previous days backup won't be affected.


----------



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

Good find! I can't seem to get this command line working however.

I just want to do a full backup (all I have is a *c:\* )
disk identifier is *{e4aae4aa-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}*
I want to backup to network location *\\actionbackup\Action~Backups\BB-Standby*
Everyday at *8:00pm

*So I use* wbadmin enable backup -addtarget:\\actionbackup\Action~Backups\BB-Standby -schedule:20:00 -include:\\?\Volume{cc566d14-44a0-11d9-9d93-806e6f6e6963}\ -quiet

*This always gives me:* ERROR - Invalid location for the scheduled backup. Specify a valid disk identifier.

*I get the identifier from the wbadmin get disks line.. ?? stumped


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

*wbadmin enable backup* creates a Scheduled backup, which can't use a network path.

You have to use *wbadmin start backup* to run the backup. Put that line into a batch file, then run the batch file as a scheduled task.

Also:


Guldan said:


> disk identifier is *{e4aae4aa-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}*
> So I use* wbadmin enable backup -addtarget:\\actionbackup\Action~Backups\BB-Standby -schedule:20:00 -include:\\?\Volume{cc566d14-44a0-11d9-9d93-806e6f6e6963}\ -quiet*


Looks like you forgot to edit the Volume ID from the sample they show.

You can also just use *-include:C:*


----------

